# MF 2650 Throttle Issue



## SEU174 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Guys I'm new to the forum. I have a question about my MF 2650. I just purchased this tractor. It's a 2010 2650 with 2400 Hours. I moved into a cab after years of an open station JD 5300. The only issue so far is that the throttle will not stay put. It continues to creep backwards. (i.e. lower RPMs) Not being familiar with this tractor and with all of the internals being covered with the housing I'm not sure how it is suppose to be held at a particular setting. I don't mind digging into it and taking the plastic housing away if its something I i can fix when i get into it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SEU174,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor throttle lever will have a friction disc somewhere down low behind the dash to hold it in position. I cannot access the MF parts diagram, so I've attached a Ford tractor diagram to illustrate how Ford does it. See item #10, #3, #4, #5 on the attached parts diagram. All you have to do is tighten the nut (#5) to impose more spring force against the friction disc. It's possible that the friction disc has disintegrated. Not expensive and relatively easy to replace.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Sixbales is spot on, as always. 

Here's an exploded view of the MF 2650 throttle linkage. 
Looks like a simple matter of tightening the adjusting nut or perhaps replacing some friction discs.

Mark


----------

